# Earthquake in southern California



## Vriska Serket (Jul 29, 2008)

An article, for anyone who's interested.

Did anybody else feel this earthquake? I just stared around for about five seconds going "Hurr...?" before I realized what was happening, and by that time it was almost over. I've never been in an earthquake before in my life. :/


----------



## Zeph (Jul 29, 2008)

Of course I didn't feel it. But.. sounds interesting.


----------



## OrngSumb (Jul 29, 2008)

I was talking to my friend when it hit and he told me he felt it.
He was right in the middle of it.
I didn't feel it here in Michigan though.


----------



## Dannichu (Jul 29, 2008)

I felt an earthquake when I was in, uh, Lanzerote maybe? and it was pretty scary. It felt like a truck had just hit our apartment block. 

But now you can add "Being in an earthquake" to the list of things you've done before you die :D


----------



## Furretsu (Jul 29, 2008)

Sounds like a run-of-the-mill earthquake tbh


----------



## H-land (Jul 29, 2008)

Eh. 3.8's just a tremor. Didn't feel a thing over here. Not surprising. Good thousand miles away, at least. I don't expect it to make headlines or anything.


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Aug 3, 2008)

Never been in one. *Lives in Vermont* But I saw this hilarious video of Judge Judy during the earthquake.

Funny.


----------



## Featherfur (Aug 3, 2008)

I was on the other side of the country when it happened. Course I didn't feel it. =P


----------



## Minish (Aug 3, 2008)

No but I DID get my friend who experienced coming onto MSN going 'omg omg omg' and then signing off again. :D

It was just That Exciting, I guess.


----------

